# Battle of the Bulge: How's it going?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Recently had minor knee surgery and the docs stressed the importance of keeping slim, so my goal is to lose 15 pounds, which would be like carrying around one less bowling ball of pressure on the knees every time I take a step. I’m not that overweight, my current weight is 172 and I want to get down to 155 or there about. I'll keep you posted. 

How about you? Do you ever go on a diet to lose weight? Which one? Weight Watchers Diet, Jenny Craig Diet, Volumetrics Diet, complete fasting, etc? Use this thread to discuss anything diet related including good foods to eat to lose weight, secrets of losing weight, etc.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I've stopped eating sweets and snacks for the past three months - haven't missed them - and lost half a stone. It doesn't sound much but drastic diets don't work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

I do occasionally go on a diet, if I've managed to creep above the weight range that I like to stay in (as per recommended BMI). 

Regular aerobic exercise is vital. Something you enjoy, or else it won't be regular for long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

I use a really good app. I find it very helpful. It's called TargetWeight by Tactio. You plug in target weight, target date, height and weight. Each time you then weigh yourself it gets plotted on a graph. It also shows your BMI, comparing it with the recommended. I find it motivating. No doubt there are other apps but I like this one, it's simple, easy to use, and only does just what you need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

When I'm dieting a golden rule for me is to weigh myself every morning before breakfast. I like to see how I'm doing rather than just get demotivated by only (say) weighing myself weekly and finding I've lost none, or gone up.

Your weight can vary by a couple of pounds over the course of the day, so weighing at the same time and circumstances is essential. Before breakfast means prior to food, prior to exercise (and prior to dressing!).


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Regarding treats, I cut right down but not completely out. A treat is nice and if I tried to cut them out completely I know I'd end up grossing out at some point. Also, a very limited diet makes your body think it's starving so locks down as much as poss. A regular bit of cake/choc/biscuit stops your body doing this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

The food I eat when losing weight is pretty similar to my normal diet. I just get more careful about things like portion size, avoiding high fat foods where possible, having more bulky food to ward off hunger and not eating stuff I don't need or want desperately. This last one is sometimes linked with social pressures, basically eating stuff just because it's offered to you. You need to say no if you want to say no.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Two main drivers of eating:

1. Psychological issues.
Comfort eating, boredom, stress...
Identify what causes you to eat when you're not actually hungry and see if you can address that issue. 

2. Hunger/Eating issues.
Assuming you're on a sensible diet hunger can still get you eating more than you need to. So you need to make sure you have access to things that will satisfy those feelings. For me, I use things like chewing gum (the urge to chew!) and drinking lots of fizzy suger free drinks (to fill me up and satiate me). Also, aim for meals that will "keep you going" the longest. For example, I wouldn't have toast as my breakfast because I know I'll be hungry well before lunchtime, whereas porridge keeps me going for hours! (Fat free milk of course!). In fact I have been known to have porridge for two of my three meals, such is it's wondrous power!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

dogen said:


> I do occasionally go on a diet, if I've managed to creep above the weight range that I like to stay in (as per recommended BMI).
> 
> Regular aerobic exercise is vital. Something you enjoy, or else it won't be regular for long.


You are right; aerobic exercise is so important. The problem with my situation is that the doc doesn't want me doing heavy workouts for a couple months. I'm doing physical therapy, but it's not aerobic. No long walks, but short ½ mile walks are OK. The best way for me to lose weight is just plain juice fasting. Here's my regimen : every morning I take an empty half gallon jug and fill it with 8 ounces grape(or cherry) juice, ½ ounce of colloidal minerals, fill the rest with water. That's my total consumption for the day. With each glass I take two capsules of psyllium capsules. Been doing this since Monday. Hope to go another 10 days.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

Pyotr, can you do squats? Or rather, perhaps, do you think you will be able to incorporate some into your regular routine of activities once the doctor allows you to do workouts? I've also had knee problems and (partially associated) weight gain over the last few years, and have recently found squats very useful for countering both.

I've been doing a lot of squats lately, to build up the muscles around my knees, and strengthen the joints and keep them in better alignment in the hope that this will stop me having to have surgery in future for problems in both knees - or at least delay the necessity of surgery for as long as possible. They have been quite effective over time for strengthening that area, as I hoped, and I would estimate that I get about 70-80% less knee pain, creaking, and alignment problems than when I started in earnest around six months ago, which is a huge improvement.

A further bonus has been that more recently, over the last couple of months, I've successfully incorporated them into a regime aimed at losing weight, as I've been slowly but steadily putting it on over the last several years due to increased inactivity for various reasons, particularly since the birth of my daughter early this year (unless carrying a heavy baby around counts as activity!).

I detest gyms, so my preferred method of getting into shape and losing weight used to be hiking in the hills, but this is no longer possible in my present situation (urban and flat). Running and jogging on the unforgiving city streets are a similarly bad idea since I want to _improve_ the state of my knees, besides the fact that the wife wants me around to help; and I wanted to do something reasonably efficient in producing results since I find exercise that does not involve being in the great outdoors rather tedious - so my main change, besides taking more care with my diet, has been to drastically increase the number of repetitions each time I do squats. Obviously this needed to be done with care to avoid over-straining that area, but I was already doing quite a few daily, so after several months had built up enough strength and resilience that a steady increase in repetitions was viable.

At present I seem to be steadily shedding around 1.5 lbs per week (probably more in terms of fat loss, since I must also be building muscle), purely from doing a daily routine of resistance exercises at home which are mainly centered around several types of squat. I walk too, when I can, but I doubt it's making much difference by comparison. I have been watching my diet too - in terms of being careful not to overeat, not eating too much junk, trying to ensure that most of my diet is food with high nutritional value, etc, but really have not been doing anything at all extreme, so I think the weight loss has been mostly due to exercise. I've found it more beneficial to cut carbs than fat or protein on this regime - I'm eating only _slightly_ less fat than before, mainly due to smaller portions, and perhaps even a bit more protein for obvious reasons, but I have been fairly disciplined about carbs and probably reduced my overall consumption by around one third to one half during this time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Just a comment on running and knees (!). It's a bit more complex than the intuitive notion. Excessive running on hard surfaces can be a problem, but I think it's also a matter of muscle and hamstring strengthening. Personally I also wear the best, most supportive shoes. 

(I'm a runner so I would say that! I'm 57, been a runner most of my life and my knees are just dandy)

There's a good article on the Runner's World website but for some unknown reason the option to post a link is denied?!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not overweight for my height but have a bit of a gut (6'1" and 36" waist), nothing major, but better apportionment of mass to muscle would be good.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

dogen said:


> Just a comment on running and knees (!). It's a bit more complex than the intuitive notion. Excessive running on hard surfaces can be a problem, but I think it's also a matter of muscle and hamstring strengthening. Personally I also wear the best, most supportive shoes.
> 
> (I'm a runner so I would say that! I'm 57, been a runner most of my life and my knees are just dandy)


You're probably right, but I think there is a big difference between someone who has been running regularly over a long period, such as yourself, and someone who is just starting out or hasn't run for some considerable time. The former will already possess sufficient strength, conditioning and technique to at least minimize injury risk, whereas the latter could end up in all sorts of trouble unless they follow a good training plan from the outset and build themselves up very gradually or do focussed work on the conditioning of more vulnerable body areas before they even begin - even then, they are likely to remain at greater injury risk than a more experienced and better conditioned runner for some time after starting, which is going to be exacerbated by age and existing injuries. This elevated level of risk has to be carefully offset against the potential aerobic benefits according to each person's circumstances.

Speaking personally, I think the risks of taking up something like running (especially here, where most surfaces are hard and the streets are scorching hot in the day and unsafe in the evening) would definitely outweigh the benefits at present! If I was in better shape _already_, felt that my knees were sufficiently fortified, and running in green fields was more of an option, I might reconsider...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Orpheus said:


> You're probably right, but I think there is a big difference between someone who has been running regularly over a long period, such as yourself, and someone who is just starting out or hasn't run for some considerable time. The former will already possess sufficient strength, conditioning and technique to at least minimize injury risk, whereas the latter could end up in all sorts of trouble unless they follow a good training plan from the outset and build themselves up very gradually or do focussed work on the conditioning of more vulnerable body areas before they even begin - even then, they are likely to remain at greater injury risk than a more experienced and better conditioned runner for some time after starting, which is going to be exacerbated by age and existing injuries. This elevated level of risk has to be carefully offset against the potential aerobic benefits according to each person's circumstances.
> 
> Speaking personally, I think the risks of taking up something like running (especially here, where most surfaces are hard and the streets are scorching hot in the day and unsafe in the evening) would definitely outweigh the benefits at present! If I was in better shape _already_, felt that my knees were sufficiently fortified, and running in green fields was more of an option, I might reconsider...


I wish I had the problem of scorching hot weather, but am sorry you have the issue of safety in the evenings.
I take your point entirely. I love running but fear I may have to consider other forms of exercise at some juncture; perhaps swimming or the dreaded gym!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I miss walking the dog and it shows on the scale. I try to walk more often, but I don't have to anymore, and that's a world of difference.

I'm already eating and drinking rather sensibly (low fat, no sugar except for one chocolate a day), so exercise is the only acceptable way to trim the pounds.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I was fat in my youth. My weight peaked in college. I had no excuse - I ate too much and didn't exercise. I actually had a high metabolism. When I hit 200 pounds (no muscle in that) I said enough. Over the next several years I took off 40 pounds. Not a diet really - just less indulging.

In the 40 years since I have not gained the weight back. In fact, each time I start to do so - say find myself 7-10 pounds heavier - I go back on a diet. And I now have a cardio exercise ritual. But each time I diet I overshoot the mark, and that new lesser weight becomes my base the next time for determining when I need to diet. So now I am at the point where my doctor is warning me not to lose any more weight, and my conscious brain says I can and should put on 5 - 10 pounds. But my subconscious brain is still worried - even after forty years - that I'll become fat again. Part of the problem is that every pound I put on goes straight to my belly.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Not overweight for my height but have a bit of a gut (6'1" and 36" waist), nothing major, but better apportionment of mass to muscle would be good.


In my late teens I had gotten up to 235 pounds and it was not muscle. I used to come home from school and watch TV for a couple hours while eating frozen pizza (cooked), ice cream, peanut butter sandwiches, whatever else I could lay my hands on from the fridge. Then I ate dinner. No wonder I was overwight!

I did a crash diet and started running. I ran 4 miles, 5 days a week. My typical daily food intake amounted to a can of green beans, a beef jerkey and an egg. I lost 60 pounds in 2 months. Oh, and during that time I drank 7 cups of coffee a day and smoked a couple packs of cigarettes a day. After that I never exceeded 195 pounds. I since quit cigarettes (1979) but still drink coffee (4 cups per day).


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Orpheus said:


> Pyotr, can you do squats? Or rather, perhaps, do you think you will be able to incorporate some into your regular routine of activities once the doctor allows you to do workouts? I've also had knee problems and (partially associated) weight gain over the last few years, and have recently found squats very useful for countering both.
> ..............


For over a year I've been dealing with right knee pain, on and off. I had been trying to heal with physical therapy. I've done tons of squats, quad sets, step-ups, toe raises, on, and on. It got me to the point where my knee pain was gone and I was able to bike & hike long distances, but once I returned to sports(golf and tennis), the pain came back. So I decided to go ahead with the operation recently, which was a partial meniscus removal. This operation is somewhat controversial in the medical industry, these days. Some studies have shown that it doesn't do any more than rest and PT, but the doctor explained to me that I tore my meniscus pretty bad and that left shreds where they shouldn't be-so my condition was like having pebbles stuck in the me.

Right now I'm doing the rowing machine at the gym and the NuStep machine. The latter is a fancy stationery bike machine with a regular seat and it allows you to adjust the resistance with greater precision. Squats are a little painful for me, at this point. Just weighed myself yesterday and I'm a 162. Doc says it takes typically 3-6 months. Talk to one guy yesterday who had the same operation and said it took him a year.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> I was fat in my youth. My weight peaked in college. I had no excuse - I ate too much and didn't exercise. I actually had a high metabolism. When I hit 200 pounds (no muscle in that) I said enough. Over the next several years I took off 40 pounds. Not a diet really - just less indulging.
> 
> In the 40 years since I have not gained the weight back. In fact, each time I start to do so - say find myself 7-10 pounds heavier - I go back on a diet. And I now have a cardio exercise ritual. But each time I diet I overshoot the mark, and that new lesser weight becomes my base the next time for determining when I need to diet. So now I am at the point where my doctor is warning me not to lose any more weight, and my conscious brain says I can and should put on 5 - 10 pounds. But my subconscious brain is still worried - even after forty years - that I'll become fat again. Part of the problem is that every pound I put on goes straight to my belly.


I have a friend like you who was overweight in her youth but now can't put weight back on. Yesterday she said that whenever she eats anything, she gets full and stops immediately. She tried doing protein shakes but they fill her up and then has to stop eating.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

My doctor tells me that I need to put on weight as I am 6'4" (1.93m) and weigh 12 stone 10 lbs (178 lbs / 81 kg). I don't think there's a problem though, I'm hardly seriously underweight.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

chill782002 said:


> My doctor tells me that I need to put on weight as I am 6'4" (1.93m) and weigh 12 stone 10 lbs (178 lbs / 81 kg). I don't think there's a problem though, I'm hardly seriously underweight.


That would put your BMI at 21.7, smack in the middle of the normal weight range (18.5-24.9).


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> That would put your BMI at 21.7, smack in the middle of the normal weight range (18.5-24.9).


That's exactly what I thought, although my doctor seems to disagree. He's always moaning at me about either that or giving up smoking. I know, it's a bad habit, but there are worse ones, right?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not many legal ones.....

Maybe he's prepping you for a 2-step programme as many people who quit smoking put on weight: [1] lose weight [2] quit smoking, put weight back on......

:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Not many legal ones.....
> 
> Maybe he's prepping you for a 2-step programme as many people who quit smoking put on weight: [1] lose weight [2] quit smoking, put weight back on......
> 
> :tiphat:


That must be it, he's trying to kill two birds with one stone! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

chill782002 said:


> That's exactly what I thought, although my doctor seems to disagree. He's always moaning at me about either that or giving up smoking. I know, it's a bad habit, but there are worse ones, right?


Well, smoking is one of the worse habits. I suppose excess drinking is right up there too. I would recommend giving up smoking. I was a 2.5-pack-a-day smoker for about 10 years, quitting in 1979.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well, smoking is one of the worse habits. I suppose excess drinking is right up there too. I would recommend giving up smoking. I was a 2.5-pack-a-day smoker for about 10 years, quitting in 1979.


I've smoked for nearly 30 years. I smoke about 10 a day these days. I drink very little, I sometimes go for weeks without drinking alcohol. You're right though, smoking is a terrible habit. I just need to summon up the willpower to stop completely although I've managed to reduce from 20-30 a day when I was younger.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I stopped smoking about 25 years ago, the cigarettes started to taste like crap. I stopped drinking about 5 years ago, the alcohol started to make me feel like crap.
I didn't give up smoking and drinking, they gave up me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's the article about running and joints >

https://womensrunninguk.co.uk/health/running-bad-joints/


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Four months of sensible eating and gym 2x per week. Gone from 80kg to 75kg. Happy with that.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

For years I tried to lose weight by exercising vigorously. It does work, as I definitely lost body fat, but I also gained muscle, so in the end I didn't actually lose that much weight on the scale. Nor did I lose enough fat from around my waist!, which frustrated me, since I was living an active lifestyle. So, I decided to drastically change my diet, and to my surprise, in about 10-15 months my weight returned to what it had been in my late teens, for the first time in my adult life. And amazingly, I didn't even exercise during that period, except for a brisk daily walk, and yet my waist went from sized 38" to 34". I was even buying some 33" pants. Here's what I did:

The worst thing you can eat is sugar (along with highly glycemic foods). It has to go--which is very hard to do, since it's added to virtually every food product you find in the aisles of supermarkets (& it's very addictive). Start reading labels. Be vigilant. For example, if you must eat yogurt, don't buy the brands that are highest in added sugar (which also negates the good bacterial effects of yogurt in your gut). Find the brands that add very little to no sugar (and yet have plenty of live active cultures). Don't drink fruit juices either (such as orange juice, Welch's grape juice, etc.), eat natural fruits instead (which are more fibrous). No junk food, or heavily processed foods. No MacDonald's, or visits to any other 'fast' food chain. No white bread, white rice, or risotto (maybe only on occasion). Cut down considerably on how much pasta and bread you eat (I mostly switched to brown rice pastas & gluten free breads). No sodas. No pizzas, especially pizza that is loaded with cheese. Cut down on your dairy. Sugar free almond and coconut milks make better alternatives to milk (at least some of the time). No desserts, like ice cream--especially before you go to bed (though of course you can eat a desert occasionally as a treat). Try figs or dates or almonds or other nuts instead. And, of course, watch your alcohol intake too, especially beer. 

Green teas and other teas are excellent.

Learn how to make a 'killer' hummus, and dip (or blend) raw vegetables into it--broccoli, carrots, organic sliced peppers, cucumbers, and organic celery, etc.. (I say "organic" because non-organic peppers & celery are heavily sprayed, though I try to eat organic for all my veggies.) Celery is one of those rare foods that actually burns calories! simply by eating it. You can turn your hummus into a fuller meal by finding or making a good tomato soup (I like Amy's low sodium tomato soup in a can). Eating this meal for dinner once or twice a week will help you lose weight (& it also makes for a great lunch or dinner the next day).

You might also learn to make Gazpacho soup, and perhaps add slices of avocado to it for extra protein.

Otherwise, learn about the Mediterranean diet, if you don't about know it. 

Drink organic Apple Cider Vinegar once a day (until you've lost a significant amount of weight. I like the Bragg's brand), but be sure to put only a small amount into the glass of water. The ACV will help to cleanse your system, and studies show that it helps with weight loss (which I can confirm). The one negative of ACV is that it can wear away your tooth enamel. So don't overdo it (or possibly drink it through a straw).

Eat fresh salads on a regular basis (kale, organic spinach, romaine, arugula, chard, etc.), and veggies. Don't buy processed salad dressings--make your own. I simply use cold pressed virgin olive oil and squeezed lemon, nothing else.

Rub a little bit of organic virgin coconut oil on your body once a day. I put it on my arms (at bedtime), where I have some sun damage, and occasionally on my face. It's thought to possibly help guard against skin cancer (& I can confirm that it has erased or at least diminished worrisome skin spots on my arms). It also helps your body reach its optimal weight, i.e., if you're too light, you'll gain weight, if you're overweight, you'll lose weight. (Read "The Coconut Oil Miracle" by Bruce Fife.)

Stay active. At least walk every day. (Know that you won't lose much body fat by swimming in cold water--you might even gain body fat.)

Stay well hydrated. (Eating watermelons in the summertime helps.)

It's also of the utmost importance that you try to get a good night's sleep, each & every night. More and more studies are coming out that show sleep deprivation leads to fat gain, depression, disease, etc.. So, early to bed, early to rise.

Hope all that helps.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I'm probably a bit younger than some folks in this thread, at the bottom of the ladder up to 50, but I can tell the metabolism has changed. I noticed maybe a year or two ago and so I changed my diet accordingly. Luckily I have been active for most of my life. I do less sport now, but I still swim and cycle; the latter every day. Up until the summer I was still going to the gym, but I have a shoulder injury so I've stopped until that clears up.

As yet my waist is still 33" and midsection weight gain is minimal, but could easily get out of control. I've never been a smoker or drinker, but I do drink beer and wine now and again. I worry about losing mobility through injury and then gaining weight, so I'm trying to find a balance between exercising enough, but not overdoing it and getting injured. I've probably relied on exercise in the past to compensate for eating a bit too much.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Until (if ever) I have children, I hope to remain right where I am at normal weight. I have recital dresses to fit into!

I was born with a lack of interest in food. My metabolism is still high but I have had low appetite for all of my life and can eat very little but feel full. I just hope this stays because this has been what has kept me healthy until now. That and regular daily walking during school year.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

How's it going? Not well, not well at all.

This Sunday we host a new year's party for the neighbours (10 people total). After that I will start to lose weight (cutting down on eating and alcohol, more walking). I expect I'll have to drop 10 kg.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

*Take a walk and feed your knees!*



dogen said:


> Here's the article about running and joints >
> 
> https://womensrunninguk.co.uk/health/running-bad-joints/


Good information. Thanks for posting that.

My right knee is still a work in progress but it's definitely improving, especially with the weight I just lost.

Over the past year I've been doing a lot of reading on the knees. The knee cartilage is what causes the knee to operate smoothly. There are two types of cartilages there: articular and meniscus. Articular cartilage is the smooth, white tissue that covers the ends of bones where they come together to form joints. The meniscus is a pad that sits between the two joints formed by the femur (the thigh bone) and the tibia (the shin bone). The meniscus acts as a smooth surface for the joint to move on. I tore my medial meniscus.

The smooth motion of a healthy knee comes from the slick surface of the cartilage as well as healthy synovial fluid, which is the liquid between the bones inside the knee. The synovial fluid is also responsible for nutrient and waste transportation- it supplies oxygen and nutrients to the cartilage and removes carbon dioxide along with metabolic wastes from within the cartilage(dead cartilage cells). This is important because the cartilage has no direct blood supply. Other parts of the body, including muscles and ligaments, have a direct blood supply and it's the heart muscle that pumps the blood to those parts. But synovial fluid is not pumped by the heart- it's "pumped" by physical loading and unloading.

The cartilage is like a sponge with a slippery surface. When the knees don't have to support any load, such as when you are lying down, cartilage expands and fills with synovial fluid. When you stand up, the pressure of your weight squeezes out the synovial fluid. So when you go for a walk, for example, the synovial fluid is continually being pressed out and absorbed back into the cartilage, which it a very good thing because it's carrying oxygen and nutrients to the cells, as well as clearing out the waste. So, take a walk and feed your knees! Without this pumping the cartilage deteriorates and can lead to what is often referred to as a "death spiral." Because your knees hurt, you move them less; inactivity weakens the joints leading to less movement and more pain, etc., etc.

Healing cartilage is possible but, from what I've been reading, takes a lot more time than healing other body parts. Some medical people don't believe it's possible to rebuild cartilage, including my chiropractor, but I've read a couple books on the subject which disagree and cite various studies. One study that I found interesting was done by a New Zealand group in 1980. They took 150 rabbits and drilled tiny holes in their cartilage. 50 of them were put in a plaster-of-Paris cast. 50 of them were set loose to move about in a large cage; and 50 of them had their legs hooked to a continuous motion machine that repetitively flexed their bad leg. Of the rabbits that were hooked to the machine, over 50% of them had their drilled holes healed! The other two groups were around 7% each.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Who knew knees could be involved in a death spiral? 

My thoughts on the rabbits experiment probably violate every single part of the ToS.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've almost finished all the tasty treats I was given for Christmas-_then_ I'll start on new years resolutions.

These thin, sourdough-flavored crisps are magnificent, btw.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Blancrocher said:


> I've almost finished all the tasty treats I was given for Christmas-_then_ I'll start on new years resolutions.
> 
> These thin, sourdough-flavored crisps are magnificent, btw.


Before the resolutions, polish off the _tasteless_ treats.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

It's difficult to answer the poll because I don't know how you're defining the categories. Someone could be "slightly overweight" or "slightly underweight," but still be at a healthy weight as defined by medical literature. It also depends on location as people are bigger/smaller in certain places. I would probably consider myself to be "Grossly underweight" compared to most Texans, but I might not be too far off the norm in certain European or Asian countries. I know I had an easier time finding clothes that fit well in Europe than I do here.

Anyway, the doctors have always told me that I'm "just right." That's all that matters to me. That said, it would be nice if I could find my size of slacks more easily here in Texas! :lol:



Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was born with a lack of interest in food.


I would say the same about myself, but I was actually a chubby baby and toddler. Perhaps at some point I made a conscious decision that the whole food thing really wasn't all that interesting after all. But, yeah, I am hardly a prolific eater. Eating frequently/eating big meals just seems inefficient from a schedule perspective!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Klassik said:


> It's difficult to answer the poll because I don't know how you're defining the categories. Someone could be "slightly overweight" or "slightly underweight," but still be at a healthy weight as defined by medical literature. It also depends on location as people are bigger/smaller in certain places. I would probably consider myself to be "Grossly underweight" compared to most Texans, but I might not be too far off the norm in certain European or Asian countries. I know I had an easier time finding clothes that fit well in Europe than I do here.
> 
> Anyway, the doctors have always told me that I'm "just right." That's all that matters to me. That said, it would be nice if I could find my size of slacks more easily here in Texas! :lol:
> 
> I would say the same about myself, but I was actually a chubby baby and toddler. Perhaps at some point I made a conscious decision that the whole food thing really wasn't all that interesting after all. But, yeah, I am hardly a prolific eater. Eating frequently/eating big meals just seems inefficient from a schedule perspective!


If the fellow Texans can't be relied on, the BMI score is the common guide I think.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dogen said:


> If the fellow Texans can't be relied on, the BMI score is the common guide I think.


I put in my height and weight into a BMI calculator. It's in the normal range, but on the lower side of the normal range. I guess being in the normal range and having a fairly normal height does not guarantee one a good selection of slacks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Klassik said:


> I put in my height and weight into a BMI calculator. It's in the normal range, but on the lower side of the normal range. I guess being in the normal range and having a fairly normal height does not guarantee one a good selection of slacks!


I'm within the range too, and I have the same problem.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

So I quit the cigarettes on New Year's Eve and still haven't cracked. Although I sometimes have an overwhelming urge to scream which I am doing my best to suppress.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Orpheus said:


> You're probably right, but I think there is a big difference between someone who has been running regularly over a long period, such as yourself, and someone who is just starting out or hasn't run for some considerable time. The former will already possess sufficient strength, conditioning and technique to at least minimize injury risk, whereas the latter could end up in all sorts of trouble unless they follow a good training plan from the outset and build themselves up very gradually or do focussed work on the conditioning of more vulnerable body areas before they even begin - even then, they are likely to remain at greater injury risk than a more experienced and better conditioned runner for some time after starting, which is going to be exacerbated by age and existing injuries. This elevated level of risk has to be carefully offset against the potential aerobic benefits according to each person's circumstances.
> 
> Speaking personally, I think the risks of taking up something like running (especially here, where most surfaces are hard and the streets are scorching hot in the day and unsafe in the evening) would definitely outweigh the benefits at present! If I was in better shape _already_, felt that my knees were sufficiently fortified, and running in green fields was more of an option, I might reconsider...


Good sense here. As a former runner, I have been away from it to the point where all that conditioning no longer applies, and I must be careful in reestablishing it, even if that were possible. Back then, my knees gave out, and to my regret, I had to give it up.
For a number of reasons, swimming hasn't taken up the slack.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

I've done virtually no running for about 6 weeks. My left quad and I have had an ongoing argument. In that time I've not changed my diet. Result? 12 pounds put on.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks to gym and Mrs Pat's sensible persuasion, I am dead-centre in the 'normal' BMI range, whatever that means. In reality, over the last few months, I have lost paunch rather than weight, as [let's be frank] fat has been redistributed as a bit of extra muscle round the shoulders.

More to the point, I feel fitter. For me, that's the only criterion that actually matters.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I lost 2 stone a year and a half ago by cutting out sugary ***** from my diet. I got back to a 30 inch waist from a 34 waist for the first time since I was in my twenties (not bad for a 53 year old) and it's staying that way. I still have the odd sugary treat but it's little now and I avoid the cakes in the staffroom on payday (tomorrow) like the plague. Only problem was I had to buy a whole new wardrobe of clothes. My t-shirt size has dropped from a large to a small (And sometimes xtra small). Im too sexy for my shirt..........lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Two days ago I had a solo recital where I wore a formal tight-fitting dress that my mom bought for me back in 2010. I've stayed the same shape for 8 years. That's impressive for a female who's gone through 6 years of college, I have to admit... ^_^

How did I do it? Drink more water than any other drink, drink water when you're hungry rather than eat (especially instead of snacks), and walk regularly (which was necessary in college, but that's goes the same for when I graduate finally this Spring). Regular daily activity kept me fit, which includes several hours a day of flute playing (practicing, rehearsals, etc).


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Two days ago I had a solo recital where I wore a formal tight-fitting dress that my mom bought for me back in 2010. I've stayed the same shape for 8 years. That's impressive for a female who's gone through 6 years of college, I have to admit... ^_^
> 
> How did I do it? Drink more water than any other drink, *drink water when you're hungry rather than eat (especially instead of snacks)*, and walk regularly (which was necessary in college, but that's goes the same for when I graduate finally this Spring). Regular daily activity kept me fit, which includes several hours a day of flute playing (practicing, rehearsals, etc).


It sounds like you are quite fit and have good habits, but I'm not sure if drinking water when you are hungry is healthy. I suppose it's okay as long as you eat enough at meal time though. I know that I'm not much into snacks. Sometimes I'll eat a little snack when I'm at home, but I rarely do it at work.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The thread title made me think about another type of bulge, originally. I thought this was some kind of competition for men.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> The thread title made me think about another type of bulge, originally. I thought this was some kind of competition for men.


Klassik already has that trophy!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Klassik already has that trophy!


Enhancement surgeries don't count in this particukar competition.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Enhancement surgeries don't count in this particukar competition.


Not a problem, it's all natural. There's no added nitrates, fillers, or MSG!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm 26 years old, 5'3" (160 cm) and weigh about 125 pounds (57 Kg). Seems about right I guess.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Not a problem, it's all natural. There's no added nitrates, fillers, or MSG!


Ah ok, for a while I thought we were talking about something else, like an appendage. So were talking cooking now right?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Not a problem, it's all natural. There's no added nitrates, fillers, or MSG!


Ah ok, for a while I thought we were talking about something else, like an appendage. So were talking cooking now right?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ah ok, for a while I thought we were talking about something else, like an appendage. So were talking cooking now right?


We're talking about hot dogs. Bunlengths or the "Plump when you cook them," Klassik has it!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I actually prefer the flavor of neufchatel cheese over regular cream cheese. It's nice when it's so easy to choose the slightly healthier option.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

8 lbs from my goal of 189. A good weight for me is 185-189. I m staying with the keto plan and not getting hungry. I currently have a knee injury so no treadmill for a while.


----------

